# New Puppy Checklist



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How exciting! That's a wonderful list  The only things that jump out to me are Bitter Apple spray to prevent chewing and Natures Miracle spray for accidents. Cant wait to see Gotcha Day pictures!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Don't forget to start looking around for areas to be puppy proofed including items to be relocated to other rooms. If you are planning on keeping your new pup in certain rooms you should look at gates. You'll need lots of toys I'm sure.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice list! I think you have things pretty well covered. I def second the Nature's Miracle- a big jug- and the bitter apple. Here are some additional things we found useful: treat pouch, small soft treats for training, clicker if you plan on using one, collapsible water bowl for outings , chew toys in different textures (stuffies, hard rubber, balls, crinkle), plastic measuring cup to scoop food, baby gate, car seat cover/carrier of choice/seat belt clip, mushers secret paw wax for ice and hot pavement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is your breeder feeding Orijen? If not, you need a bag of whatever food the puppy has been eating. Changing the food cold turkey on top of the stresses of being in a new home will cause diarrhea. Keep the pup on the food he's been eating for at least a month or two, then sloooowly begin introducing the new food by mixing small amounts with the current food, slowly increasing the ratio over 4 weeks.


----------



## CaliGolden (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you for all of the suggestions!

And yes I do have at least a month or two worth of Purina ProPlan Puppy which my breeder has been feeding. I will transition her to Orijen very slowly after a month or two.

Thanks again!


----------

